# big reds



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Reading the online version of the Daytona News-Journal tonight,
the sports section had a link to this series of pics and contest,
I can't compare with any of these, can you?

http://www.three8six.com/forums/tabid/536/forumid/146/threadid/75/scope/posts/Default.aspx


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sure. The fall redfish breeding. Cooler full of live mullett. We caught one on every cast. Prob. 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Sure have, 48" heavy monster, tailing in 2' of water..  

Get this... Fishing from a Gheenoe NMZ,  in the NMZ!!!  Actually it's my profile pic..   

3-guys, 6 fish total that day.. 42-48" all on gulp shrimp.


----------

